# Micronized DHEA or testosterone gel



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there

I have been advised today to start micronized DHEA as I have am AMH of 2 however I actually started the pill today too and am due to start Buserelin in 3 weeks so I'm a bit worried that I won't be on the DHEA long enough for it to actually have an affect. The Dr said I could stay on it until part way through stimms so it'll be 4/5 weeks.

On my last cycle I took testosterone gel for 3 weeks before treatment and actually got 16 eggs 9 of which made it to day 3 for ET/freezing.  So something certainly worked that time.

I did ask the doc if we could get the gel instead but he said the DHEA would be fine so I didn't push it.  But since looking up DHEA I see most people are on it for 3/4 months before treatment. Do you think it can do anything for me in just 4 weeks as delaying the cycle isn't an option.

Hope this is the right place to post this query.
Many thanks


----------



## Nolly (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi regarding the above I've just got the testosterone gel from my gp and will take 12.5mg daily for the next 3 weeks. Could I take the DHEA as well or are they too similar a product to take together?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I would advise against taking both together as you could overdose on testosterone. You should only take under medical supervision with monitoring of hormone levels.


----------

